# Big Island Ocean Tower is in the Reservation System



## rahulgopi (Mar 6, 2018)

Ocean Tower is shown under BI resorts but  reservations cannot be made online, probably since it is still under construction.  I am hoping it will be available for online booking once the construction is complete.


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 6, 2018)

Some nice pictures but they don't have the points chart up yet.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 6, 2018)

Any word on occupancy dates?

I'm staying at KL for four nights at the end of September. I wouldn't mind changing to this if it's available by then.


----------



## David M (Mar 6, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> Any word on occupancy dates?
> 
> I'm staying at KL for four nights at the end of September. I wouldn't mind changing to this if it's available by then.



This is from: https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...nd/ocean-tower-by-hilton-grand-vacations-club


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 6, 2018)

I called to see about a reservation and the agent said they don’t have dates released yet.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 6, 2018)

During the most recent Investor conference call they mentioned the project had some early delays and they pushed the occupancy date out into 2019.  So i think it had originally been planned for late 2018.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 6, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> During the most recent Investor conference call they mentioned the project had some early delays and they pushed the occupancy date out into 2019.  So i think it had originally been planned for late 2018.



lol, the contractors are on “Hawaii time”.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jeepinjoel (Mar 8, 2018)

In 2015 we stayed in Ocean Tower...  we specifically went to Hawaii for a tour of Kings Land. 
Ocean Tower was such a horrible accommodation I'm still surprised we actually bought into HGVC on that vacation. We were in the furthest "ring" from the water, the room was dark and dingy. the last two or three nights we paid to upgrade into a newer tower, right above the dolphin quest. This was probably what salvaged what otherwise would have been a mediocre vacation.
I understand the rooms for HGVC will be MUCH nicer and remodeled... but I still can't get those images of my first experience out of my mind. 
thanks for allowing me to vent.  
Oh!  Kings Land this August, 10 nights!  Can't wait!


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 8, 2018)

jeepinjoel said:


> In 2015 we stayed in Ocean Tower...  we specifically went to Hawaii for a tour of Kings Land.
> Ocean Tower was such a horrible accommodation I'm still surprised we actually bought into HGVC on that vacation. We were in the furthest "ring" from the water, the room was dark and dingy. the last two or three nights we paid to upgrade into a newer tower, right above the dolphin quest. This was probably what salvaged what otherwise would have been a mediocre vacation.
> I understand the rooms for HGVC will be MUCH nicer and remodeled... but I still can't get those images of my first experience out of my mind.
> thanks for allowing me to vent.
> Oh!  Kings Land this August, 10 nights!  Can't wait!



My guess is the low points units will be in that far ring and not very appealing even if they are nice inside.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 8, 2018)

buzglyd said:


> My guess is the low points units will be in that far ring and not very appealing even if they are nice inside.



And for the appealing developer price of $40 to $100k...


----------



## Harry (Mar 8, 2018)

Greg T. and I toured. Greg took great pictures. See posts below.

Harry


----------



## HGVC Lover (Mar 11, 2018)

jeepinjoel said:


> In 2015 we stayed in Ocean Tower...  we specifically went to Hawaii for a tour of Kings Land.
> Ocean Tower was such a horrible accommodation I'm still surprised we actually bought into HGVC on that vacation. We were in the furthest "ring" from the water, the room was dark and dingy. the last two or three nights we paid to upgrade into a newer tower, right above the dolphin quest. This was probably what salvaged what otherwise would have been a mediocre vacation.
> I understand the rooms for HGVC will be MUCH nicer and remodeled... but I still can't get those images of my first experience out of my mind.
> thanks for allowing me to vent.
> Oh!  Kings Land this August, 10 nights!  Can't wait!


----------



## HGVC Lover (Mar 11, 2018)

I agree....the Ocean Tower was probably the least desirable of the Towers for guest to stay in and I do not think we would book it as it is quite a ways from everything and views are going to be very very limited!!


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 11, 2018)

It looks like Ocean Tower would offer some nice views (see below).






Here are photos we took of the Ocean Tower while we we're walking around HWV in 2013 - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157634832722932

*Photos of the Ocean Tower views courtesy of TripAdvisor*

5th floor Ocean Tower





Room 5072 on the 5th floor of the OceanTower





7th floor of the Ocean Tower Partial Ocean View (looking away from the ocean)





7th floor of the Ocean Tower Partial Ocean View (looking towards the ocean)





Sunset view from Ocean Tower ocean front room





Other views


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 11, 2018)

jeepinjoel said:


> the last two or three nights we paid to upgrade into a newer tower, right above the dolphin quest.



All buildings were built at the same time, when the resort was built as a Hyatt. There isn't a 'newer tower'.  Perhaps the Lagoon Tower was more recently renovated than the Ocean Tower or the Palace Tower. There are time-lapse photos of the construction on the walkway between the Ocean Tower and the lobby.


----------



## jeepinjoel (Mar 11, 2018)

dvc_john said:


> All buildings were built at the same time, when the resort was built as a Hyatt. There isn't a 'newer tower'.  Perhaps the Lagoon Tower was more recently renovated than the Ocean Tower or the Palace Tower. There are time-lapse photos of the construction on the walkway between the Ocean Tower and the lobby.


hmmm..    thanks for the correction.   here's my revision: "the last two or three nights we paid to upgrade into a better tower that didn't suck the life out of us...  right above the dolphin quest. SO much better than the dreary, outdated Ocean Tower."


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 11, 2018)

Yeah, Hilton renovated the Hilton Waikoloa Village Lagoon Tower in 2012 and the Palace Tower in 2016.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 12, 2018)

We stayed in the Ocean tower many years ago.  I found the ocean views to be very nice.  I like the fact that you are looking at the ocean with minimal other buildings in the view.  I think the other towers at the hotel  you have a good chance of either looking over the top of something, or having other resort buildings in your peripheral view.

The distance from the lobby is a concern.  I remember starting to hate the long walk or wait for the tram or boat to get back and forth.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 12, 2018)

+1 we also stayed there many years ago as a hotel. Perhaps because one can now cook/eat in the unit one would not need to go to the front area as often? There might be some units that have close access to the pool and Waikaloa lagoon area so maybe less need to go to the front.

I seem to recall that the lanais only are large enough to allow two chairs and a small side table.  If that is still the case. I would much rather pay the extra points to have a unit where we can dine outside with a full table. One of the things I most enjoy about Lagoon Tower is living on the decks and enjoying all meals outside.  The size of the decks and winds at Waikablowa make this more difficult.

Do the new Towers have barbeque areas?  If so, that would be nice.


----------



## Shmiddy (Mar 12, 2018)

870 SF for a 2BR, tiny.


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 12, 2018)

Shmiddy said:


> 870 SF for a 2BR, tiny.


I don’t know, that’s only 90 SF smaller than my first house! Lol! I guess it’s all perspective.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 12, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> +1 we also stayed there many years ago as a hotel. Perhaps because one can now cook/eat in the unit one would not need to go to the front area as often? There might be some units that have close access to the pool and Waikaloa lagoon area so maybe less need to go to the front.
> 
> I seem to recall that the lanais only are large enough to allow two chairs and a small side table.  If that is still the case. I would much rather pay the extra points to have a unit where we can dine outside with a full table. One of the things I most enjoy about Lagoon Tower is living on the decks and enjoying all meals outside.  The size of the decks and winds at Waikablowa make this more difficult.
> 
> Do the new Towers have barbeque areas?  If so, that would be nice.



This brings up the main issue for me, how far is it to the parking area to schlep the luggage and groceries?

I’ll stick with Kings Land, parking right outside the units.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 12, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> This brings up the main issue for me, how far is it to the parking area to schlep the luggage and groceries?
> 
> I’ll stick with Kings Land, parking right outside the units.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



Its a long walk, even farther if you count from self parking not just the lobby.

Not sure if you could add any sort of direct access,  if not most will probably use the bell service for bags and supplies.

Eating in the unit would save steps, but for us we tend to go out to eat most nights.  Plus there are so many things to go an do on the Big Island, you are going to be going back and forth quite a bit.


----------



## Harry (Mar 19, 2018)

Walking will be a problem for many. I am a walker and strole between 11 and 12 miles a day average about 3 to 4 mph.  From the lobby to Ocean Tower on 5 walks I averaged 14 to 17 minutes.  I always beat the boat and either tied or beat the train. To th parking lot I added 7 to 10 minutes depending on space parked. On the date I toured the salesperson was visibly winded.

Harry


----------



## linsj (Mar 19, 2018)

I've stayed in the Ocean Tower several times and parked in self-parking. I like the walk. It's like walking through a museum with all the statues and other art work.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Mar 20, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Do the new Towers have barbeque areas?  If so, that would be nice.



Unlike Kings Land or Kohala Suites, i don't BBQ areas listed as a Resort amenity for Ocean Tower.  That might be an oversight, or perhaps they are not planning to install them.  I know the BBQs are usually popular at the other Hawaii Timeshares, so i think there would be demand.  

We are heading to Kings Land this weekend, I am sure we will be over at the hotel sometime during the trip.  I will key an eye out for anything near the construction that could be a BBQ area.


----------

